# hydroponic system(bcnorthernlights



## albasketball3424 (Mar 1, 2007)

i have just purchased a bcnorthernlights hydroponic system and was wondering if anyone could give me some starting advice. I bought ice and big bud seeds off of buydutchseeds.com and hopefully they will come. The bcnorthern lights system comes with everything to yield a great grow so hopefully someone could give me a little advice. check the website out www.bcnorthernlights.com
i got the bloombox


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 1, 2007)

*Well i'm not a hydro guy but that is one nice set up mang. It has it all doesn't it. Got a spot for 2 mother plants, 12 clones and 9 flowering ladies. Yup very nice set up. :aok: *


----------



## hydromaster (Mar 6, 2007)

what do you need to know? spec on this particular system or on hydro its self


----------



## Brouli (Mar 6, 2007)

no  he just showin off   he post that on other post about mylar


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 9, 2007)

That's wicked..


----------



## FloydBanks (Mar 10, 2007)

how much did that cost?


----------

